# Swingarm Bearing



## tsirwin (Jun 5, 2011)

I Noticed a knocking noise coming from the left side of the swing arm were it connects to the frame. Going out on a limb I take it the bearing may have gone bad? Does this knocking noise necessarily mean the bearings are bad? Could it be that the bearings need to be greased? If the bearing needs to be replaced are they pressed in and do you need a special tool to remove them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would imagine something like that would be a sealed bearing (can't grease it) but I could be wrong. If it's got slack in it I would say it does need replacing. Not sure about a special tool.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

tsirwin said:


> I Noticed a knocking noise coming from the left side of the swing arm were it connects to the frame. Going out on a limb I take it the bearing may have gone bad? Does this knocking noise necessarily mean the bearings are bad? Could it be that the bearings need to be greased? If the bearing needs to be replaced are they pressed in and do you need a special tool to remove them.


The swing arm bearings are sealed with what I call and external seal, and most likely if your are a hearing knocking noise, the bearing has gone bad. I don't know about your area, but a replacement bearing for the swing arms are hard to find in my area and expensive, however I did find a online store on ebay that has the replacement bearings and new race for around $25 or $30 bucks if I remember correctly and I think they had new seals also. I got lucky and caught mine early and greased mine with marine grease. The Races are the only thing that are pressed in, but found info on how to remove the race on Kiss of Death's website. The bolts that hold the swing arm on takes a very large allen wrench, but I found that a 1/2" drive rachet will fit and work. If you have to replace the bearings, I would recommend greasing the new bearings with a liberal amont of marine grease and make sure you pack the bearings with marine grease real well.


----------



## RedBeard (May 3, 2010)

If you're talking about the swing-arm bearings on an SRA machine, I replaced the original tapered roller bearings ('02 Prarie 650) with a regular bearing (after removing the race, just tapped it into the original hole. Match the i.d. to the 'bolt' that screwed into the tapered bearing). I don't recall the size, but it was a common one, and as a true sealed bearing, it has been far tougher than the factory set-up.


----------



## tsirwin (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm thinking they should just be replaced. I have had most of my maintenance done at the local dealer but since finding this site I have tackled it myself. Using the knowledge learned here to teach my son as well. Ive found replacement kits from _All Balls_ and _Pivot Point_ and on _Ebay._ Any thoughts about buying these kits?


----------

